# Flounder Bite is still hot!



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well Doug(yakntat) and I decided to try our hands at some inshore fishing even though doug fishes offshore alot and broght a reel with 50lb power pro on it and one that had zebco braid lol still a pretty sucessful day the reds were really finnicky today but still managed one and the trout were really shut off only got 1 at 19". The flounder bite was ridiculous better than ive seen it in a while we got 9 with the biggest running 18.75" pretty good day all in all it was cold as crap but the flounder made it warm up pretty quick! All fish caught on 3in doa shrimp in 382 and doa shad tail in the 409 arkansas glow!

Thanks chase


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

DId better than I did yesterday. One large drum, lots of small trash fish and no flounder. Were you in the pass or some place else??


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> DId better than I did yesterday. One large drum, lots of small trash fish and no flounder. Were you in the pass or some place else??


Ed that was fun yesterday! We've got to find where these unicorn/Bigfoot/leprechaun flounder are hiding. Here is your drum from yesterday.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

some pics that i forgot to post!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't beat the flounder tho man, those are good size and great eating! Doug had to make sure a big red wasn't getting away, lol! Nice job fellas!


----------

